

Ask HN: What lead developers look for  - wallacrw

I recently launched a social media website that needs a sophisticated lead developer who can both work within the vision for the company and contribute ideas that will take it to the next level.<p>The initial build was entirely outsourced--not offshore, just not built by an in-house staff.  I'm looking to hire/partner and want to make sure I'm doing what I can to recruit and inspire the best technologists available.<p>Since my job is basically to handle everything other than development, including keeping my developer partner happy, are there any tips the HN community can share for inspiring and keeping the best developers?
======
hga
Speaking from harsh experience, if you're not starting out with _any_ lead
developers (in most startups I've been in one is included, even if you're
going to outsource, because otherwise how can you judge the quality of that
outsourced work?), you really need to concentrate on finding two unless you
can find the relatively rare type who's willing to sign on by himself.

Most people are a _lot_ more productive if they have someone to work with, to
bounce ideas off of, get reality checks, etc.

I suppose one aspect to emphasize is finding initial people who others will
want to work with. You're building a team here, and you need to focus on the
special aspects of that in this field. Run---do not walk---and buy a copy of
_Peopleware_ by Demarco and Lister (buy it directly from them if not
particularly available otherwise). Be sure to read the bits on teamicide,
although of course that's merely things to _not_ do.

Probably my bottom line is: find someone you _absolutely_ trust. He's going to
tell you "we need to do X, which will cost Y" and you're not going the like
the Y. But if you've picked the right person, you'll need to bite the Y bullet
anyway. Otherwise your future will be filled will pain and attracting and
keeping good people will be hard to impossible. (Many examples upon request.)

Good luck!

~~~
wallacrw
This is great; I appreciate your thoughts. Picked up the book at the local
library.

------
adatta02
There is no contact info in your profile - shoot me an email. I might have an
idea for you.

